
Loose Lips Sink Ships - shayanbahal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Censorship
======
rayiner
> The efforts of the Office of Censorship to balance the protection of
> sensitive war related information with the constitutional freedoms of the
> press is considered largely successful.[2] The agency's implementation of
> censorship was done primarily through a voluntary regulatory code that was
> willingly adopted by the press.[3] The phrase "loose lips sink ships" was
> popularized during World War II, which is a testament to the urgency
> Americans felt to protect information relating to the war effort.[3] Radio
> broadcasts, newspapers, and newsreels were the primary ways Americans
> received their information about World War II and therefore were the medium
> most affected by the Office of Censorship code.[4] The closure of the Office
> of Censorship in November 1945 corresponded with the ending of World War II.

America is pretty great.

~~~
Mirioron
The amazing thing for me here is that the office of censorship was closed and
the freedoms people enjoyed beforehand were restored. This doesn't seem to
happen that often.

------
matthberg
Changing the title to the Wikipedia page's title ("Office of Censorship")
would be good and probably increase reading on this interesting subject.

------
cobbzilla
I think it’s funny that the “Censorship Failures” section only includes
instances where sensitive/classified info was published, and zero instances of
improper/unconstitutional censorship. I suppose there weren’t any? /s

